# Google- The goodness of curd - Sify



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

<table border=0 width= valign=top cellpadding=2 cellspacing=7>[TR][TD]<img src=http://nt0.ggpht.com/news?imgefp=nG21e0bvstoJ&imgurl=food.sify.com/cmsimages/media/apr2009/media/recipe/177995-curd.jpg width=80 height=80 alt="" border=1>Sify[/TD][TD]<img alt="" height="1" width="1">The goodness of curdSify, India - Mumtaz Khalid IsmailYoghurt is helpful for people suffering from diarrhoea on account of radiotherapy treatment, food poisoning or *irritable bowel syndrome*. It is often recommended as an external treatment for any one who is suffering from thrush. *...*[/TD][/TR][/TABLE]View the full article


----------

